

Retro networking app - meet people in person again - osetinsky
http://treatings.co
We are building Treatings to facilitate 1-on-1 meetups over coffee. OkCupid meets LinkedIn.
======
DjangoReinhardt
Is there a page that explains how this works without needing to log in?

EDIT: Found it: [https://treatings.co/about](https://treatings.co/about)

The infinite scrolling somehow causes the link to be unclickable in my
browser. (Latest Chrome + Windows XP in case you were wondering.)

Second question: Why LinkedIn? Why not let me create my own login/profile? Or
use Twitter? Or something else?

------
cianclarke
Great job on launching in Boston :-)

~~~
osetinsky
Thank you! Please let me know if you need help with anything paul {at}
treatings [dot] co

